# Jobs where money is no object



## Dorman Painting (May 2, 2006)

I'm currently painting a 2100 square foot condo where money is no object it seems. The lady told me "you're the painter, I trust your judgement, just do it." She never asked a price on any of it and when I gave her a first bill she just said here you go and Merry Christmas. 

She then added on the whole condo and wants me to paint all of the kitchen cabinets and put on new hardware on the cabinets. Money is obviously no object for her. It's nice to work for someone like this once in a while. Most people nickel and dime you on every angle possible. I'm just not used to this. I'll try and make bank on the job but probably feel guilty in some goofy way. Have you guys ever run into people where they basically say just do it and money isn't a big deal? This is a lady who rents this condo I might add, interesting situation to say the least. She also claims that I will get more work off of this job.


----------



## Joseph Painting (Dec 25, 2006)

Excellent! Sounds like a good customer to work for.
...of course I think you should be 100% fair with her. 
and treat her the same as any other customer; even better. 
Yes it is nice to work for someone who puts the job in the "pros" 
hands... and doesn't let the budget get in the way of a quality job. 

-as far as feeling *"guilty"... *No I would not feel it and do not
see why you should if you are fair and honest with her. 
Complete project for the right price, make her happy...and make money. 
best of luck!:jester:


----------



## donb1959 (Dec 9, 2004)

> "you're the painter, I trust your judgement, just do it."


Have to be careful with this. If she should feel that you made an error in judgement on the colors that could bite you. I have had those that gave me carte Blanche as far as painting, but I always gave them a firm quote for the work to be performed, also got every thing on paper, and always made sure we had the colors nailed down with her signing off.


----------



## Danahy (Oct 17, 2006)

"Do we have the final bill?", she says. "that's more than I expected" she says. "What exactly am I paying for?" she says.

... I'd let her know roughly what she should expect in advance, before Murphy's Law sneaks into the situation and ruins everything.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Jobs that start out with "Do what you think is best", "You're the expert", "Do what you would do if it was your own", etc., generally end with sticker shock. If you'll be on this work a while, make up bills as the work progresses (maybe weekly), to avoid this sticker shock in the end.

I sorta get a little suspicious on work when it appears that money might not be an object, since that is quite abnormal. I try to gauge, in my own mind, if the person is mentally stable, or if they appear to be on pills or alcohol. No kidding. You'd hate to have an order given to you while the person is under the influence of something or not in their right mind, only to have them come to their senses later. You might have just lucked out, however, and got a person who wants a really nice job and doesn't care what it costs.


----------



## Joseph Painting (Dec 25, 2006)

^Yes I see now what the others are speaking about in above post.
I did not read it right I guess... when she says "do what you think is best" I did not know you were speaking about picking out colors, sheens or trim etc... Yes like the above posters stated *Be Cautious *and make sure it's all on paper.


----------



## Dorman Painting (May 2, 2006)

No you guys are wrong on the color thing, she's chosen all of the colors. She's also made it very clear what she wants me to do and not to do. 

It's just the money aspect she never asks about. I take that to mean she's probably very financially secure and it's not an issue with her whether I charge 5 grand or 10 grand. Of course I'm billing her very similar to anyone else I work for. There maybe a slight difference in the end. 

I was very worried the other day when I gave her the first draw. Mainly because I don't do business this way. But she signed the check over with no problems. I certainly get things in writing, but this job's different. For example, she says she wants me to put in a new fan for here in the Great Room. I don't do that but will certainly sub it out and make money off the deal. It's just one of those jobs that come around once every two years or so IMO.


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

sounds cool-I've had my share of customers like that...all you do is treat them as you would anyone else or it comes back to bite you, hard. You dont want her to think you're taking any unfair advantages...

um, by the way, she really must be well off if she rents and is paying someone to paint.....you do realize you'll have to come back and repaint before she moves, right :thumbsup: 

...unless the condo association is ok with her colors...


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Dorman Painting said:


> Have you guys ever run into people where they basically say just do it and money isn't a big deal?


Yes
I still provide a contract that is signed before work begins
I suggest you do too
Do no more work without one then you are willing to do for free


Dorman Painting said:


> This is a lady who rents this condo I might add, interesting situation to say the least.


She's a renter?
That's cool she's willing to pay for it
I'll see that for seasonal rentals for rich folks sometimes
Be sure she's not going to say "bill the owner" when you present the bill to her (another reason to get a signed contract)


Dorman Painting said:


> She also claims that I will get more work off of this job.


One can hope so, it does happen
Just don't count on it, and don't price it low "...because it'll lead to more work"
Just price it regular


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

MY question is WHAT KIND OF CAR DOES SHE DRIVE?

If i had a customer say money isn't a problem i would be looking for signs of her wealth.:thumbsup: If that makes any sense.


----------



## sage (Feb 3, 2005)

Question. Where did the work come from?

I have several clients that I have been taking care of for a long time, that have a similar mentality. I like to think that it is because I stand for nothing less than excellence and that I have always treated them fairly. There is nothing wrong with trusting a contractor with your home, $$$, etc.. as long as the trust has been earned and the contractor proven.

IMHO Joseph is right. Don't feel guilty, and don't do anything to feel guilty about. The promise of more work to come should not affect your price. Your work will do the talking in respect to that.

like previously mentioned, set up a system to ensure that the bill is reviewed through out the course of the job in order to avoid sticker shock and to nip any problems in the bud.

Good luck, nice catch:thumbup:


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

I just realized you said her condo is 2100 feet. Thats a good size condo.

I could live in that no problem. Actually i'm seriously thinking about selling my house and going condo. Maintance free living.

GREAT PICKUP.


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

747 said:


> I just realized you said her condo is 2100 feet. Thats a good size condo. I could live in that no problem. Actually i'm seriously thinking about selling my house and going condo. Maintance free living.GREAT PICKUP.


I've learned a lot as my wife and I are looking for a condo to purchase. After you make an offer, you get the "condo docs"...which tell you all the previous maintenance issues/budgets of the condo assoc./what you can and can't do...etc--when you sign the paperwork, you almost always can back out if you dont like something in the condo docs. 

*2 things to remember...if big maintenance issues come up, you as a condo owner *will* get a bill from the condo assoc., which they split up amoungst all the condo owners

...and also, getting an inspection is a must with a condo, especially an older one

just some things I wanted to share with you to help out...


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

That great advice. So it sounds like new condo is the way to go. Which is what i have been looking around a little for. This way i guess i don't have to worry about the big maintance fees which is forseeable with a older condo. The one above 2100 square thats 250,000 thousand around the areas i'm looking at. Excluding the Loop in Chicago which you could easily get into above 300,000 easily. I'm single and just like the maintance free aspect of a condo because i'm not home alot.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

I would NEVER live in a condo or a place with a home owners association, period. Couldn't pay me to....

As far as the customer....I would just treat them the same as anyone. I honestly think it'd be better to give her an idea of the total costs just in case she freaks you can walk before you have too much into it. I would not charge one cent more for their work than anyone elses regardless of their attitude.


----------



## LennyV-NHSNOLA (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh God! Please be very diligent in checking out the Condo Board, talk to as many other owners, neighbors, etc., and especially look for the local homeowner advocate who will tell you ALL of the negatives about the complex. 

There are HORROR stories going on all over America with Condo Boards and HOA Boards getting like mini-governments without the checks and balances (and news reporting) of our established governments so some people are getting screwed, blued and tattooed. Many Board Members become self-serving egomaniacal people and if you are not in their "clique", watch out!!!! Several States have now enacted legislation to provide for an Ombudsmen or other government agency to oversee HOA Boards so owners have an affordable remedy to complain on their HOA Board as States without these offices leave people with no remedy other than the Courts.

Here is a good place to start for things to worry about. http://www.ahrc.com (American Homeowner Resource Center)

I'm only telling you this because I've been there, done that!!! My local Condo Board went completely whacko with the Katrina Insurance money and tried to hide over $200,000.00 from 23 owners, telling them they were getting far less money than the insurance company actually adjusted their flood claim. It wasn't "theft" since the total check was written to the association and the money went in the association bank account but the board wanted to re-asphalt the entire complex with money "hidden" from some of the flood victims. While re-asphalting is a good thing, it should be paid for by everyone, not just the flood victims (which would have left many of them with not enough money to renovate properly).

AAPaint is probably giving the best advice since even if the current Board is great, that could change over the next couple of years when Board Members come up for re-election, then you could end up with the Board from HELL!!!


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

mdshunk said:


> Jobs that start out with "Do what you think is best", "You're the expert", "Do what you would do if it was your own", etc., generally end with sticker shock. If you'll be on this work a while, make up bills as the work progresses (maybe weekly), to avoid this sticker shock in the end.
> 
> I sorta get a little suspicious on work when it appears that money might not be an object, since that is quite abnormal. I try to gauge, in my own mind, if the person is mentally stable, or if they appear to be on pills or alcohol. No kidding. You'd hate to have an order given to you while the person is under the influence of something or not in their right mind, only to have them come to their senses later. You might have just lucked out, however, and got a person who wants a really nice job and doesn't care what it costs.


Ditto, ditto, and more ditto to all that. If it looks too good to be true, it usually is. CYA at all times, or be prepared to do something for free.

Several years back, I did a job for a customer like that. She was young, single, good job, and (I thought) money to burn. I was very diligent in getting change orders signed, and keeping her up to speed on all the changes/$. This was a month long job, and in the middle of week 3, she disappeared. I didn't think anything of it, as I had a key, and kept on working. I got worried toward the end of week 4, and gave her Mom a call (she was the original referral, an old customer of mine). Well, Mom and her brother show up, and cut me a check for the final payment. Ask what happened to the customer (daughter) and was informed that she was in the psych ward. Seems she had bi-polar disorder. She was riding a high when she bought the new house, and went on a spending binge with my work included. Realized she had overstepped her budget (by the 10's of thousands), and flipped out, and dropped into a heavy depression. When I looked back, everytime we discussed a change, (always un upgrade$) she acted all giggly and giddy like a schoolgirl. Taught me a lot about trying to read a person's actions when doing business.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

747 said:


> MY question is WHAT KIND OF CAR DOES SHE DRIVE?
> 
> If i had a customer say money isn't a problem i would be looking for signs of her wealth.:thumbsup: If that makes any sense.


Not the car, the bumper stickers! Had a lady a few years ago with "the mental health system is corrupt" and a few others about how bad and evil the mental health system is. Some people laughed at the "walking the dog" thread, she had us on look out for metal health "spies". We spent 6 hours working and 2 hours entertaining her delusions everyday. If the evenings we would have to call everyone we knew to update them on our "progress". BTW she did pay our invoices and kept wanting more work done.


----------



## furiousstyles (May 19, 2006)

I have a customer who is like this, money is no object. He backs it up with his checkbook. Real great guy, he knows what he wants and is willing to pay for it. He has been around long enough to know that the lower bids are generally leaving something out. He is reasonable and knows that prep work is the job and he does not mind paying for it. But he has a good eye too, and the work better be up to par or he is calling you back.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Did a big residential job, $million plus, money was no object. Had detailed contracts on everything. Customers went to prison for medicade fraud. Boy wasn't sorting that out fun. Took 5 years to get my money out of it. My ass still hurts from dealing with the feds.


----------

